# compact crankset compatible with Dura Ace 9-speed 7700



## deskdiver (Sep 4, 2015)

My old Eddy Merckx Carbon MXM currently runs Shimano Dura Ace 9-speed 7700 with a FSA 53/39 Carbon Pro Team Issue Octalink crankset.
As I'm old, unfit, and my local terrain is hilly, I'm planning to change my crankset to compact cranks so I'll get out and ride more. All of my set-up is 10 years old, so I'm having trouble finding a suitable replacement that will be fully compatible while requiring a minimum number of replacements. All of my components are in very good condition with minimal wear due to my laziness.
The closest parts I've identified after some web searching are a SRAM Red 2012 GXP Exogram compact crankset - which I think is 10-speed, and a SRAM GXP BlackBox BB that is available with an Italian thread.
Can anyone help to confirm that these components will work together and with my 9-speed Dura Ace? Are there any other high-level alternatives that I should consider?
I'm also considering modernising my groupset to Dura Ace 9000 and getting 11-speed freehub bodies for my Mavic Ksyrium SSC and Cosmic Carbone SL wheels. Is that a more sensible proposition? This will be 3-4 times the cost.

Thanks!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

deskdiver said:


> My old Eddy Merckx Carbon MXM currently runs Shimano Dura Ace 9-speed 7700 with a FSA 53/39 Carbon Pro Team Issue Octalink crankset.
> As I'm old, unfit, and my local terrain is hilly, I'm planning to change my crankset to compact cranks so I'll get out and ride more. All of my set-up is 10 years old, so I'm having trouble finding a suitable replacement that will be fully compatible while requiring a minimum number of replacements. All of my components are in very good condition with minimal wear due to my laziness.
> The closest parts I've identified after some web searching are a SRAM Red 2012 GXP Exogram compact crankset - which I think is 10-speed, and a SRAM GXP BlackBox BB that is available with an Italian thread.
> Can anyone help to confirm that these components will work together and with my 9-speed Dura Ace? Are there any other high-level alternatives that I should consider?
> ...


You can use any Shimano crank you want as long as you get the Italian bb. Not sure why you picked the SRAM crank, but that will work fine as well. Don't waste your money on the Ceramic (black box is ceramic bearings) bottom bracket, get the regular steel bearings.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

double post


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

kiwisimon said:


> What size cassette have you got on the back?


To quote someone "Don't ride upgrades, ride up grades" How about just trying this summer to HTFU and get in shape. Tone up your body not your bike. Use the saved money to shout yourself a trip to Taupo next year for the Lake ride. Good luck.


----------



## deskdiver (Sep 4, 2015)

cxwrench said:


> You can use any Shimano crank you want as long as you get the Italian bb. Not sure why you picked the SRAM crank, but that will work fine as well. Don't waste your money on the Ceramic (black box is ceramic bearings) bottom bracket, get the regular steel bearings.


Thanks for that. I recall reading somewhere that Shimano 10 or 11-speed chain rings didn't play nice with 9-speed chain etc... I could easily be wrong, as I've had info-overload. Hence this post.
Cheers!


----------



## deskdiver (Sep 4, 2015)

kiwisimon said:


> To quote someone "Don't ride upgrades, ride up grades" How about just trying this summer to HTFU and get in shape. Tone up your body not your bike. Use the saved money to shout yourself a trip to Taupo next year for the Lake ride. Good luck.


12-23 on the back. I did consider a Miche 12-26 (or 28 if it'll work) but I think a compact will be more useful.

A bit chicken and egg I'm afraid, I need to get easier gearing so I can get out more! Too close to popping my cork limping home too many times!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

In case you've missed it somewhere your Mavic wheels are already 11 speed compatible.


----------



## deskdiver (Sep 4, 2015)

cxwrench said:


> In case you've missed it somewhere your Mavic wheels are already 11 speed compatible.


Thanks again! I appreciate your help.
Cheers


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

deskdiver said:


> 12-23 on the back. I did consider a Miche 12-26 (or 28 if it'll work) but I think a compact will be more useful.
> 
> A bit chicken and egg I'm afraid, I need to get easier gearing so I can get out more! Too close to popping my cork limping home too many times!


28 won't work, 27 is as big as you can go. Used 10 speed crank and chainrings on trademe at the mo'.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

kiwisimon said:


> 28 won't work, 27 is as big as you can go. Used 10 speed crank and chainrings on trademe at the mo'.


Even though the rear derailleur is sped'd for only a 27, the 28 normally works fine.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

You stated you have a 12-23 (12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23) 9-speed cassette now. Shimano has a host of various cassette ranges in the HG-50 line. Pick one with the cog ranges you require, or, have your LBS modify one to your needs. For example a 12-27 cassette can easily (and cheaply) be turned into a 13-30 cassette. Ask your LBS for assistance. Note, the LBS will also check for any requirements for a new derailleur, longer hanger or longer chain.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

kiwisimon said:


> 28 won't work, 27 is as big as you can go. Used 10 speed crank and chainrings on trademe at the mo'.


Meh, not so sure on that one. I ran a 13-30T Harris Cyclery 9 speed on my 1999 Trek 5200 with Ultegra when I first started.

Harris Custom Century Special 13-30 9-speed Cassette - Harris Cyclery bicycle shop - West Newton, Massachusetts


----------



## deskdiver (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks all!
It looks like there are more options available than I initially thought.
I think my wife would be very happy with the cassette replacement only option! The Harris Custom looks promising.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

You could look for an "old stock" New, or a used FC-6650-s with 50-34 rings. It's Ultegra, but is a lot cheaper than Dura Ace, and it's 10 speed, so there shouldn't be any problems using it with 9 speed. (an 11 speed crank "might" work, but I have no knowledge of that)
You could also get a 12-27 cassette, to make it over those really hard hills. With a 34x27, you can get over anything.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Meh, not so sure on that one. I ran a 13-30T Harris Cyclery 9 speed on my 1999 Trek 5200 with Ultegra when I first started.
> 
> Harris Custom Century Special 13-30 9-speed Cassette - Harris Cyclery bicycle shop - West Newton, Massachusetts


Sounds good, I was going off what the derailleur specs said. Great option that Harris cassette. OP can't you get something like this made up for you in Jaffa land? Shame about the shield, not! Cheers.


----------



## deskdiver (Sep 4, 2015)

kiwisimon said:


> Shame about the shield, not! Cheers.


missed opportunities... a bit like the ABs this morning! nice for the Magpies to retain the shield, tho.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

deskdiver said:


> missed opportunities... a bit like the ABs this morning! nice for the Magpies to retain the shield, tho.


Correct me if I am wrong (and I'm sure you will CX Wrench ;-)), but couldn't you just get a mountain rear derailleur (older Deore, SLX or XT) and then an 11-32 9-speed cassette? That would certainly be less $$ spent than a new compact crankset or going to a 10 or 11 speed which would require a right shifter replacement.

OK, I realize going from DA to Deore is a fate worse than death for some. But if $$ is a factor, that should work. If image is more important, XT may fill that void a bit.

Ebay is your friend.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

kiwisimon said:


> Sounds good, I was going off what the derailleur specs said. Great option that Harris cassette. OP can't you get something like this made up for you in Jaffa land? Shame about the shield, not! Cheers.


"Will it work" questions usually need to be qualified with a "usually" or "maybe" because the length of one's specific derailleur hanger can impact how large of cassette you can run with a given derailleur.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Lombard said:


> Correct me if I am wrong (and I'm sure you will CX Wrench ;-)), but couldn't you just get a mountain rear derailleur (older Deore, SLX or XT) and then an 11-32 9-speed cassette? That would certainly be less $$ spent than a new compact crankset or going to a 10 or 11 speed which would require a right shifter replacement.
> 
> OK, I realize going from DA to Deore is a fate worse than death for some. But if $$ is a factor, that should work. If image is more important, XT may fill that void a bit.
> 
> Ebay is your friend.



I have one bike set up with a 6600 Compact 34-50 crankset, 11-32 XT cassette with a 6703 rear GS derailleur. My climbing bike, as it were. It shift perfectly.

A 6503, 6603, 6703 rear DR in the GS long [mid] cage all work with 8-9-10 speed indexed shifter STIs and bar cons.

That said, the 32 tooth XT cassette is outside the range for the rest of my cfg, but not enough to cause an issue.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

robt57 said:


> I have one bike set up with a 6600 Compact 34-50 crankset, 11-32 XT cassette with a 6703 rear GS derailleur. My climbing bike, as it were. It shift perfectly.
> 
> A 6503, 6603, 6703 rear DR in the GS long [mid] cage all work with 8-9-10 speed indexed shifter STIs and bar cons.
> 
> That said, the 32 tooth XT cassette is outside the range for the rest of my cfg, but not enough to cause an issue.


This should work too. And if he stays with his existing 39/52 crankset, there will be room to spare for that derailleur.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

If he has enough chain that is...


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

robt57 said:


> If he has enough chain that is...


Changing the chain is SOP with a new cassette.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Lombard said:


> Changing the chain is SOP with a new cassette.


The chain is either serviceable or it isn't the way I see it. If it is, it may be short a few links with the GS DR. SOP for me is to not change out serviceable parts.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

robt57 said:


> The chain is either serviceable or it isn't the way I see it. If it is, it may be short a few links with the GS DR. SOP for me is to not change out serviceable parts.


You don't want to keep a used (stretched) chain on a brand new cassette. It will wear the cassette out prematurely and depending how much the chain is stretched, may affect shifting.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

A worn chain, not stretched as we all know chains don't stretch, the rollers & pins wear...won't really wear a new cassette. The wear occurs at the rollers and pins, and because of that worn chains don't have much of an effect on new cassettes. Chain pitch is still the same, it doesn't change. A worn cassette can and will wear a new chain til their wear is matched, but that would require one to ride a new chain for a pretty long time while it skipped all over the worn cassette.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

cxwrench said:


> A worn chain, not stretched as we all know chains don't stretch, the rollers & pins wear...won't really wear a new cassette.


good post but what would shops do if everyone knew that?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

kiwisimon said:


> good post but what would shops do if everyone knew that?


We don't worry about it because it's such a rare thing...you never see anyone w/ a brand new cassette on a bike w/ a very worn chain.


----------



## deskdiver (Sep 4, 2015)

cxwrench said:


> A worn chain, not stretched as we all know chains don't stretch, the rollers & pins wear...won't really wear a new cassette. The wear occurs at the rollers and pins, and because of that worn chains don't have much of an effect on new cassettes. Chain pitch is still the same, it doesn't change. A worn cassette can and will wear a new chain til their wear is matched, but that would require one to ride a new chain for a pretty long time while it skipped all over the worn cassette.



very interesting info! thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## deskdiver (Sep 4, 2015)

A lot of food for thought here... thank you very much to everyone that has shared their knowledge and expertise! I appreciate your sharing, and taking the time to post. Before this thread I was of the view that I couldn't go higher than a 27 (per Shimano spec) - now I know this is not _strictly_ true.

Although old, my Eddy is my 'nice' bike, so I want to keep to road components, and reasonable spec.
For now I'm leaning toward a new cassette (and chain!), and will see how that goes. Most likely I'll try the Harris Custom Century Special 13-30 9-speed cassette (thanks Blue CheeseHead).

Cheers!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> A worn chain, not stretched as we all know chains don't stretch, the rollers & pins wear...won't really wear a new cassette. The wear occurs at the rollers and pins, and because of that worn chains don't have much of an effect on new cassettes. Chain pitch is still the same, it doesn't change. A worn cassette can and will wear a new chain til their wear is matched, but that would require one to ride a new chain for a pretty long time while it skipped all over the worn cassette.


So are you saying a worn chain with a new cassette won't affect shifting either?


----------



## uphillcrash (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Deskdrive give Auckland Adventure Operators Group - New Zealand a call or pop in and see them they will be able to help you, very knowledgable guys and they don't charge an armand a leg .If you want to do the wrenching yourself you can go past Wiggle | Cycle | Run | Swim | Tri-Sports & Bike Shop a lot cheaper than getting bike parts here in NZ just keep your order under $400 and you wont have to pay gst etc


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> We don't worry about it because it's such a rare thing...you never see anyone w/ a brand new cassette on a bike w/ a very worn chain.


And why is that? Possibly because most people replace the chain when they replace the cassette?


----------



## deskdiver (Sep 4, 2015)

uphillcrash said:


> Hi Deskdrive give Auckland Adventure Operators Group - New Zealand a call or pop in and see them they will be able to help you, very knowledgable guys and they don't charge an armand a leg .If you want to do the wrenching yourself you can go past Wiggle | Cycle | Run | Swim | Tri-Sports & Bike Shop a lot cheaper than getting bike parts here in NZ just keep your order under $400 and you wont have to pay gst etc


Thanks uphillcrash! I did not realise that Adventure Cycles was still around - I haven't been there in something like a decade!
I actually bought all of my components for my build from Parker International back in the day. I saw recently that they've since stopped trading, which is a shame!
Chris at Cyco in Ponsonby supplied my frame and the labour. Brings back memories!


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I went one step further with the compact crank. First off. My Bianchi Infinito was equipped with a 50-34 with an 11-25 10 speed. I changed the cassette to a 12-28 which solved the climbing issues an old fat guy like me has. On the top end, I was not strong enough to cruise for very long in the 50-12. I really could only use the 12 and 13 on down hills. So, I changed my 50 tooth chain ring to a 46 tooth. I can now get the full use of the whole cassette. The whole reason for having all the combinations available is to get a set of gears that works for the individual. I concede that I will not be able to challenge Cavendish, Degenkolb and Kittel in the sprints. But, I wasn't going to anyhow.


----------

